# ... and now I can't imagine drilling large holes without it



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That sounds like it might be worth trying. I had to drill 4 1-18 holes this weekend to make a cut out handle. My bit didn't smoke but it got warm. That would probably save some wear and tear on your bits, IMHO.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JC, thanks for the review. I'll have to try this stuff!

Lew


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

They say it contains no silicone or oil.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I may give this a try.

However, let me suggest to all that nothing beats a really sharp Forstner bit and it is not that hard to sharpen your own bits. I would suggest that you use this product in addition to sharpening and not in lieu of sharpening.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

sounds like you have been running to high of RPM's for the bit size…


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Where did you get it?


----------

